# Honda CRV or Nissan Rogue?? (Sidenote: To crate or not to crate in car?)



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all!

It is FINALLY time that hubby and I purchase a second car and we've decided to get me an SUV to fit Jazmyn and any future GSDs lol. We have narrowed it down to the 2008 Honda CRV or the 2008/9 Nissan Rogue.

We like how the CRV drives, how the exterior looks, and how much height is in the back for Jaz. It is however only 39.5" between the wheel wells so we would only be able to fit 1 36" crate in the back (using the side door). Since we just have Jaz, this is okay, but I'm not sure about the future. The CRV would allow us to have her in or out of a crate in the "trunk" or she could sit in the seat. 

We love the exterior/interior of the Rogue and its gas mileage. My concern is trunk/cargo space. Because of the way the rear is, I don't believe there is room for a crate, especially not 2. Jaz would have a bed in the "trunk", or would sit in the back seat and we'd use the cargo space for stuff lol.

So my question is...what would you choose!?!

I guess my question is also, do you crate your dogs in the car, or do they sit in the backseat with a harness/seatbelt.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When we were looking at crossover-type SUVs, we found the CRX to be too narrow and overall too small in the back. As you said, you can only fit one crate in there.

We ended up buying a Hyundai Santa Fe, similar to the CRX and Murano but less expensive and more room.

We keep ours crated in the car. Luka somtimes rides free if we forget to load the crates, but the puppy is still an idiot in the car.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog to lay down when he's in the car.
i also taught him not to put his head out of the window
if he's sitting and not to enter or exit the car without
a command. which car will the dog fit in better? make sure
the back seat is wide enough for him. if cars are hatch backs
make sure he fits in the hatch area and make sure the crate
fits.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I went back and forth between an SUV or a MiniVan for a LONG time. I finally decided mini van. It fits SO MUCH and has fantastic gas mileage for its size

For crating.. I personally love it for a few reasons. One I don't have to always have in the back of my head "OMG I LEFT FOOD in the back seat!!!" and look back to see dogs eating or shredding the papers. I feel overall the dogs are safer for both sudden stops but also in case of an accident. My dogs can be very protective of the car. I don't want to be limited in my emergency help in case of an accident because I have a dog standing over me snarling at anyone who gets close to me or the car.. I also don't want my dog to take off if an accident did happen and run into traffic.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a Nissan Murano. I am a totally irresponsible dog owner. The seats are down in the back so she has the whole back area to roam around in. I also open the windows so she can put her head out. I should be shot.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Murano as well and it fits my dogs crate in the back sideways but not long ways. They look very similar to the Rogue.. my murano does NOT get the gas mileage the dealership said it would, just fyi.

I owned a 1999 CRV for four years and when I sold it, it had 200,000 miles on it and was still going strong. Hondas are great, if I could have found a nice new CRV for a good price I would have gotten another one.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Dont get a rogue if you want to fit an XL size plastic crate - it doesn't fit height wise. I've tried assembling it in the car and pushing it into the car from every direction and angle  no good. So my buddy is now stuck with a large size crate until we get a bigger car. Just a heads up...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd vote against the Rogue as a dog owner. I love it as a car but a shepherd size crate does not fit except IN the back seat because the seats do not lay flat. I really wish I had gone with something bigger.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll vote for the nissan because they are beasts! I have a titan and could not love it more. Cars are very personal choices though. They kind of are extensions of our own personalities. I recommend buy the one you like to drive the most.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Rogue owner here! Bought mine new in 2008 and it has been a little trooper of a car for me. 

Got me through Icemaggedon in GA last winter. Handles well, good for taller people and I've not (knock on wood) had any mechanical issues with it going on 79K miles.

I looked at the Honda CRV and liked it but back in 2008 they were awfully proud of the car (it showed $$$ wise) that was not nearly as advanced (engine/tranny combo) as the Rogue. I like the CVT trannys, well built they are the best for helping with the MPG on cars when one needs something bigger. 

The downside as others have mentioned is you can only fit in one large crate....(not XL). 

LOVE the Murano (we had one of those as well) but it's pricey and if you gotta worry about MPG it's not the best choice.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Neither but out of the 2 of them I'd pick the crv


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

When I fold the back seats down in mine they lay pretty much flat. They do slant up a bit, is that what you mean?



gsdraven said:


> I'd vote against the Rogue as a dog owner. I love it as a car but a shepherd size crate does not fit except IN the back seat because the seats do not lay flat. I really wish I had gone with something bigger.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

we looked at CRV's, not enough room for us. We're always traveling with 2 GSD's. We went minivan and crated. Safer for all involved and keeps the hair confined and the vehicle cleaner.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Were a young couple and don't want to go the minivan route (just cant do it lol!). As much as i love the rogue, i think space wise we decided against it. It will fit us now, but probably not in 2-3 years.

We have added the Toyota Rav4 to our lost as apparently its 43" between the wheel wells so i could fit 2 suv crates in the future. The only thing i dislike is the way the hatch opens sideways instead of up.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Before you buy anything, bring a crate with you to the dealership and see if it will actually fit. Sometimes, according the measurements, it seems a crate SHOULD fit, but actually getting it in there can be a logistical impossibility.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

When I dad my CR-V, I built a table for the back (above wheel wells) so that I could put a crate sideways, worked just fine.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Before you buy anything, bring a crate with you to the dealership and see if it will actually fit. Sometimes, according the measurements, it seems a crate SHOULD fit, but actually getting it in there can be a logistical impossibility.


 
^This .....is true. The size/shape of the doors/hatch can change the picture considerably.

and if they are available...you can try renting the models you like for a weekend from a rental company.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

With the back seat down any of those small SUVs should be able to fit two crates. One might have to use the back door to exit but it will still fit. I have a MINI Cooper S and I just removed the back seats and put a crate where they used to be. Much easier for travel and safer when we're going to a trial a few hours away. Also if I stop somewhere for lunch I don't have to worry about him jumping all over my nice leather seats. I want to find a mid-size SUV that can fit 2 36" crates without putting the back seats down and that will be the car we get once we have 2 dogs. Looking at your options, you're still going to have the back seats down so I wouldn't care how the crates are in there.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> When I fold the back seats down in mine they lay pretty much flat. They do slant up a bit, is that what you mean?


Mine don't lay even close to flat which takes a lot of the height away and leaves a crate titled (not comfy for the dog). I've had both the '08 and currently have a '10 and it was the same in both. SL trim and leather seats.

I have an SUV crate and it sits in the backseat on a platform but I am finding the need to be able to have passengers a lot more now so I am looking forward to a bigger SUV that fits two crates in the back and still has a backseat.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2008 SL. No, they don't lay completely flat but they don't have that sort of 'step' up like some I've seen. When folded the seats slant up....pic here....

http://image.motortrend.com/f/38507277+w786+ar1/2012-Nissan-Rogue-rear-cargo-space.jpg

Agree about the size limitation for crates tho....



gsdraven said:


> Mine don't lay even close to flat which takes a lot of the height away and leaves a crate titled (not comfy for the dog). I've had both the '08 and currently have a '10 and it was the same in both. SL trim and leather seats.
> 
> I have an SUV crate and it sits in the backseat on a platform but I am finding the need to be able to have passengers a lot more now so I am looking forward to a bigger SUV that fits two crates in the back and still has a backseat.


----------

